# HighSchool Football Shots



## c_pass (Aug 26, 2011)

I was able to get on the field level for a local highschool football game..

Here are some of the shots... 
Image 1








Image 2







Image 3







Image 4







Image 5








the rest are here if you want to see them  West Orange Football 8-20-2011 pictures by cpasols - Photobucket


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 27, 2011)

There is motion and not good motion in a couple, the others don't look to be in focus.  Your timing is pretty good, however missing on the focus, I would have deleted these. Did you have the camera set on program?


----------



## c_pass (Aug 27, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> There is motion and not good motion in a couple, the others don't look to be in focus.  Your timing is pretty good, however missing on the focus, I would have deleted these. Did you have the camera set on program?



Thanks... It was my first time trying a football game...

I was going between manual and shutter priority.... Trying out different things... And shooting with bursts

Nikon D5100


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like an intra-squad game.


----------



## c_pass (Aug 27, 2011)

It was a intra-squad game

Nikon D5100


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 27, 2011)

Holy hell....look at #4's calf muscle....looks like he has a muscle implant :s!


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 30, 2011)

They're all underexposed and looks like the focus has just missed in all of them.

When I shoot foot ball matches I shoot in aperture priority mode, with the lens wide open for speed and ISO cranked up to around 400-800 for daytime matches. Also i use the servo mode for tracking the movement.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 30, 2011)

I shoot all manual, shutter speed in sports is most important for stopping the action, (apart form motor sports where a little pan works really well).  For football on a sunny day, high shutter speed 800th-1000th, 5.6-6.3, iso probably around 200-320.  Forget shooting auto, especially aperture, you'll end up with a f16 at 125th, depending on jersey colours, the shutter speed will end up all over the place, and probably too slow.


----------

